# Jailbreak Apple Tv 2 ?



## alain57240 (28 Mars 2011)

Salut à tous 

Petit question sur le jailbreak de l'Apple Tv 2

Je souhaite Jailbreaké mon apple tv 2 mais qu'est ce que on a de plus via le jailbreak ?
Des films gratuits ? des apps ? ...... ?
Et y a t il des beugs par rapport à ça ? (a part les mises à jour)
Je suis en 4.2 que me conseillez vous comme programme ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## ubusky (30 Mars 2011)

Yop,

le principal avantage du jailbreak est l'installation de xbmc ou nitotv qui te permet de streamer tes fichiers vidéo et/ou audio sans passer par itunes, donc tes fichiers ne seront plus obligatoirement des fichiers reconnus par itunes, cela peut être d'autres formats plus répandus...


----------



## Shurikn (30 Mars 2011)

Une fois Jailbreaké et XBMC installé tu as un vrai media center. Donc capable de lire quasiment tous les formats vidéos/audio, du moins les plus courants, dont le mkv  !

Tu peux accéder à des partages via SMB, donc pas besoin d'avoir un Itunes à part entière comme bibliothèque (je pense notamment à ceux qui ont leur fichiers sur des NAS, etc...).

En bref beaucoup plus de liberté, sans compter un navigateur web.

Pour les bugs, quasiment aucun après avoir effectué les màj et installé un update geone.

Apps gratuite ben c'est pas comparable à un Iphone ou Ipad, tu n'as pas angry birds sur l'apple tv  !

++ §hu


----------

